# building my first gaming computer



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

hi guys i'm looking for some sugestions on what i should put in my first gaming computer, iv'e built basic computers but nothing as big as a gaming computer, however i can build computers just not good at what i should put in them lol.

Im looking to build a gaming computer no more than 300 pound if i can help it or 478 Dollers if your american lol.

from this gaming computer i want to be able to play the new COD modern warfare 2 and some hi spec games like kane anf lynch, and need for speed shift 

Thanks for your help

Morgiee


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

300 is going to tough for a gaming PC that would be spent on a decent power supply and video card.
Have a look here at the $800 AMD build and we'll go from there> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you need monitor, keyboard, mouse and OS also?


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

well... idealy yes i supose i could use my current one at the moment


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The $800 Intel build: Minus $100 for the OS-$35 for the CPU cooler-go with a ATI4850 for $35 less than the 9800GTX. That still comes to $630 in US prices.


----------

